# unknown species



## moricollins (Jan 16, 2007)

Theraphosidae (possibly "Yamia") sp "ranong':













Mori


----------



## C_Strike (Jan 16, 2007)

Those spinerettes look really thick, Where is it from?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 16, 2007)

Go there Soul: http://south.sawadee.com/ranong/


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 16, 2007)

do all Yamia come from Thailand? i have an unknown species simply called Koh Samui that is a pet hole


----------



## moricollins (Jun 24, 2007)

A couple molts later:






















Mori


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 24, 2007)

nice brown looking t mori. :} 

as for what species or genus..i haven't a clue.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 26, 2007)

A couple of molts after the last pictures:




















Mori


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 28, 2007)

were is your sling from? I could be wrong but it favors a H.gigas just based on appearance, it looks similar two of my slings. My two H.gsgas slings are verry elaborate burrowers, pet holes so to speak that I have housed in acrylic boxes which lets me view them in there tunnel systems.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 28, 2007)

nice looking spider!


----------



## moricollins (May 14, 2008)

Mature male...

























Hopefully one of my other 4 is a female...

Mori


----------



## insectoman (May 29, 2008)

hi,

yes, it's sp ranong. 

it's the only species on the hobby from this genus with white legs on the adult male.

regards,
Benoît


----------



## moricollins (Aug 10, 2008)

Found this August 4/08







Mori


----------



## seanbond (Aug 10, 2008)

kewl brown spidas!


----------

